# American Idol



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, what's the buzz on tonight's show....

I LOVED Constantine.... wow .... what a performance!!!


----------



## Karen (Feb 26, 2005)

I also loved Constantine. I was routing for him hoping he would do well, it turns out that I graduated from high school with Constantine's brother. I just found that out this week. I emailed him (his brother), and got a reply. The are all crazed right now and are inundated with phone calls from people like me who come out of the woodwork. He was very nice, though, and happy to hear from me. He was really the only one that stood out for me tonight.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am not a fan of Const. but he did do a good job tonight. I think it'll be Nadia, Scott and Bo in the bottom 3. I didn't think Carrie did very well either. I happen to like Anthony...though I am not sure he'll make it to the final show.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

constantine all the way, him or carrie should win


----------



## Karen (Feb 26, 2005)

I was curious about the comment Simon made about Constantine being astonishing. I don't know if it was sarcastic, as if he was surprised in a good way or in a bad way. What does anyone else think??


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm not a fan of Anthony, but I think he did a good job this evening. Vonzell was awesome.







I liked Carrie's performance, but Simon didn't. I really liked Bo's perfprmance... I am also in love with him.







Constantine was fabulous.







I too wondered if Simon was being sarcastic with his "astonishing" comment. I hope not. I hate the way Scott can NOT take any sort of criticism, and I hope he gets kicked off.








Anwar has a great voice, but I'm not a fan. Nadia is cool... her song wasn't very good this week however.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Constantine did great tonight. Carrie and Bo could have done better, but they are still my favorites. I think that Vonzell is doing better than Nadia. And Anthony, who I think is pretty weak, did very well tonight. Bottom 2 - Scott and Nadia. Don't know who will be in the bottom 3 but if someone has to go, I hope it's one of those two.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Karen_@Apr 12 2005, 09:25 PM
> *I was curious about the comment Simon made about Constantine being astonishing.  I don't know if it was sarcastic, as if he was surprised in a good way or in a bad way.  What does anyone else think??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52076*


[/QUOTE]

I think it was a backhanded compliment.... saying he was astonished at how well he performed.... better than expected... But hey... coming from Simon... that isn't too shabby!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Nadia: Strange song choice...not a great performance









Anthony: I still like him. I don't think he is the strongest...but I just LOVE the tone of his voice.









Carrie: I thought her performance was very bold. Def. not "boring"...I think she took a risk, changed her look and pulled it off. She has a very powerful voice. I somewhat felt she screamed parts of it, but it was kinda the song too.









Bo: I thought he did a great job on that song.









Constantine: Did great-I think he was SO into the song tonight that he DIDN'T worry about seducing the camera as much...which was nice!









Scott: Those low verses were HIDEOUS!







The choruses were great...but the rest was unbearable!

Vonzell: GREAT!

Anwar: I still like him, although, like Anthony, I don't think he will make the top three.

Did I forget anyone?







It has been a long day!

I also thought that Simon was being somewhat sarcastic towards Constantine...but who knows? His comments are mostly about attention and ratings in my opinion.

I think the bottom three will be Scott, Anthony, and Nadia...but there is usually one every week that surprises me...so we'll see.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nadia--I missed her performance. Oh well. I am not a fan of hers. I heard a lil bit of her and she didnt compare to the others.

Anwar--I really liked his performance! I hope he doesnt go.

Bo--Now, I really love that song, but he really needs to sing a song that will show his voice! It justs doesnt seem STRONG enough. He should have picked a song like Constantine. He was pretty good.

Scott--Agree with Tlunn. The lows were bad. Did you see his baby pictures? He hadnt changed a bit! LOL

Anthony--I thought he did good.

Carrie--Simon's comment said it all. She's a great singer, but that's a "tough girl" song. LOL I can't imagine her being a bad girl. 

Vonzell--Go figure she did great!

Scott and Nadia will be in the bottom 3. I have no idea who else. I just hope not Anwar. 

Paula--she's totally getting on my nerves. LOL


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 12 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Paula--she's totally getting on my nerves. LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52134*


[/QUOTE]
Ok, seriously, who the heck claps with open hands like she does?







(I really hope nobody claps like that or I will feel like a total a**)!









I thought Constantine did a good job, but man did the cameras adjust and move and "catch" him all of the time...he makes me gag...when he is on, I can't even look at the TV because he makes me want to throw up. Yucky. Oh, and one day my bf was flipping through the channels, and he saw Constantine on a dating show. So he isn't new to the whole reality tv thing.

I like Bo...and I agree, Carrie somewhat screamed during her performance, and I wish she had approached the song a bit differently. But I like her overall and I like her new look.

~Elegant


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought Vonzell did an awesome job!







I liked Carrie's performance, but then again she's one of my favorites! Constantine did do a good job - I hate to even say that - I can't stand him!!!! Everyone, except for Nadia seemed to do a good job to me.

I hope Scott or Nadia goes. I like Nadia's "style" but she keeps choosing the wrong songs. 1977 was filled with great songs - What was she thinking?!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Apr 13 2005, 12:05 AM
> *I thought Constantine did a good job, but man did the cameras adjust and move and "catch" him all of the time...he makes me gag...when he is on, I can't even look at the TV because he makes me want to throw up.  Yucky.  Oh, and one day my bf was flipping through the channels, and he saw Constantine on a dating show.  So he isn't new to the whole reality tv thing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! I feel the same way! When I see Constantine pouting and lusting all through the camera I literally want to HURL!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE HIM HE IS SO FRIGGN' ANNOYING!!!!!!!!! He reminds me of the afro guy on season one... what was his name, OH Justin Guarinni! Yep He is the Justin Guarinni of this season. A mediocre-to ugly looking guy hamming it up all in the camera. Mark my words, after this season is over and you look back at the DVD for this season you will sit there thinking "WHAT THE heck WAS I THINKING THIS GUY IS PATHETIC"... but don't feel bad I though Justin was...gulp... hot too. Yuck

Yep and Constinatine was on Elimidate, he is a total poser GO BO!!!!!!!! If a rocker must win its gotta be Bo!

Carrie did good, but I do agree with Simon she was like a kitten trying to be a tiger. Have you ever seen the singer of that song? SHe was TOTAL 80's GLAM ROCK! SHe was a badass in that video, Carrie was just 1/4 of the way there. VOnzell did really good, I didn't like her at first but she is doing so much better it is hard NOT to like her. Bo is my baby's daddy. Anwar is a GREAT singer but he looks like a little kid when he sings... I just don't care for him. SCott sucked, he was screaming the chorus parts, plus I don't like his attitude.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Bottom 3 tonight i think will be as follows

Nadia
Scott
Carrie
with Nadia going

I love this show and simon is my favorite because he tells the truth
however i think he is picking on scott because of the way he looks
i think scott has a wonderful voice and is one of the top ones
Bo is terrific i love his song last night freebird
i thought they all did a great job

the next 3 weeks starting tonight my prediction is
this week- Nadia
next week- Scott
3rd week-toss up could be anthony


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

! ! ! c o n s t a n t i n e r o c k s ! ! !





(and scott just HAS to go this week)


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I say kick off both Scott and Nadia. Let the couple go... PLEASE! Do you know why it is an hour tonight? I'm thinking it may be a bit long. I really think the final three are going to be and I hate to even say it... Vonzell, Carrie, and Constantine. As much as I can't stand him he has such a huge following there is no way he won't make it.
I think Bo just needs to work on his song choices, I like him so much better the Crazy-Eyes-Constantine.

IMO


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

My guess for the final 3 are Carrie, Bo and Constantine....a little bit country and a lotta rock 'n roll!!









I'm sure they're all going to get recording contracts regardless...but I really want Bo to win...I LOVE him!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Apr 13 2005, 01:05 AM
> *<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52134*


*

I thought Constantine did a good job, but man did the cameras adjust and move and "catch" him all of the time...~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52139*[/QUOTE]

I agree about the camera on Constantine... the way they back lit it and made his hair sort of "glow"... they were all over him... I love his singing though... but thought they did gave him an advantage with the way the camera was on him....


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Is Bo really your childs daddy Brits mom? You have said that before.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Apr 13 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Is Bo really your childs daddy Brits mom? You have said that before.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52310*


[/QUOTE]

Okay, Brit - that was posted at 12:29 pm. It is now 6:32 pm PST, and I, for one, am holding my breath for your answer!







Spill, girl!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann+Apr 13 2005, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, Brit - that was posted at 12:29 pm. It is now 6:32 pm PST, and I, for one, am holding my breath for your answer!







Spill, girl!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52415
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 12 2005, 07:15 PM
> *I am not a fan of Const. but he did do a good job tonight. I think it'll be Nadia, Scott and Bo in the bottom 3.  I didn't think Carrie did very well either. I happen to like Anthony...though I am not sure he'll make it to the final show.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52068*


[/QUOTE]


umm, just wanted to point out for the record that I predicted the bottom three correctly!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just so disgusted that Scott is still there and Nadia is not. I admit that her performance last night was not her best and I also admit that Anthony did a good job, but how that Scott keeps getting through is just BEYOND ME!!!!!! Its starting again this year. I may not make it all the way because I'm so irked. I don't mind people disagreeing with me about the contestants with good voices. But when they are weak links, I just hate it. I'm OK with Nadia going tonight but I fear for my favorites in the weeks to come. Scott must have a heck of a fan base!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm glad Nadia finally went, she is good but not great, Scott or Anthony should be the next to go in my opinion


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott HAS to go next! LOL


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I was shocked that Nadia went and not Scott. I actually stood straight up in my chair in disbelief. For the life of me I can't imagine who would call in and vote for Scott. I'm guessing it's all the prison inmates calling in, you know, that kinship feeling.









Nadia did so well tonight and is such a lady. I can NOT stand Scott. I'm tempted to stop watching it and have someone email me the week Scott leaves.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 14 2005, 12:19 AM
> *I was shocked that Nadia went and not Scott.  I actually stood straight up in my chair in disbelief.  For the life of me I can't imagine who would call in and vote for Scott.  I'm guessing it's all the prison inmates calling in, you know, that kinship feeling.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You and I are in 100% agreement on this!! I thought Nadia's performance of "You Don't Have to Say You Love Me" was just wonderful. So... Scott could be our American Idol! Yikes!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I for one am SO GLAD Nadia is gone. She is like the female Constantine minus the good voice (and I don't even like Constantine). Don't get me wrong I feel bad when people get kicked off and everything, but she just bugged me. She was too full of herself, and ALWAYS flat! She did the start a note flat and slide up to the actual note and it just bugged me...










BUT!

I was soooo nervous that Bo was in the bottom 2. WTH? He really needs to step it up with his song choice! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have not liked Scott since I first saw him. I can't believe he made it this far. He is such a creep. Did you see him at the very beginning when he was supposed to put together an act with two other guys, he wouldn't even rehearse with them. Isn't idol supposed to be a total package? Look how Clay changed his image. Scott is mean and depressing looking. What is america thinking?







He must have all of his relatives voting over and over again. Can you vote more than once? I can't even watch the show, he makes me sick. when he gets booted off, I will watch again. My favorites are Constantine, Bo and Nadia. I can't believe she got voted off. She even looks like a star and well as having a great voice and stage presence.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was ready for Scott to go too, and really thought Anthony would make the bottom three. Oh well...
I HATED Scott's performance of "Against all Odds"-I couldn't stand watching him do all that pointing at himself crap....it got OLD! Like he was trying to make a point or something...I really thought his song sucked this week...much worse than Nadia's.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Apr 14 2005, 09:24 AM
> *I have not liked Scott since I first saw him. I can't believe he made it this far.  He is such a creep.  Did you see him at the very beginning when he was supposed to put together an act with two other guys, he wouldn't even rehearse with them.  Isn't idol supposed to be a total package?  Look how Clay changed his image.  Scott is mean and depressing looking.  What is america thinking?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yea... I agree with you.... Scott is a creep.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

He reminds me of the guy at the club that just sits and stares at you all night!!!! 
You end up looking over your shoulder all night feeling watched.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> *He reminds me of the guy at the club that just sits and stares at you all night!!!!
> You end up looking over your shoulder all night feeling watched.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52552*


[/QUOTE]

That is so funny!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Apr 14 2005, 09:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52575
[/B][/QUOTE]

I cant stand Scott, I dont KNOW how he continues to stay! He isnt even very good! I still LOVE Carrie, she has such a great voice and I just really like her! Vonzell is really moving up there on my list! To be honest, Im not sure what America is thinking!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Apr 14 2005, 08:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I cant stand Scott, I dont KNOW how he continues to stay! He isnt even very good! I still LOVE Carrie, she has such a great voice and I just really like her! Vonzell is really moving up there on my list! To be honest, Im not sure what America is thinking!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52758
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, with all the millions of votes... it could possibly have been the Nadia got 20 votes and Scott got 21. There may not have been that many people who voted for them.... (I always have liked Nadia but didn't vote







) Even though I like her I probably would have voted for Constantine based on this week's performance.


----------

